# GAME OF THRONES #8:The Mountain and the Viper  ACT 47 Chapter 4-2014



## Truth Seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

*The Mountain and the Viper
*
Unexpected visitors arrive in Mole’s Town; Littlefinger’s (Aidan Gillen) motives are questioned; Ramsay (Iwan Rheon) tries to prove himself to his father; Tyrion’s (Peter Dinklage) fate is decided.



​


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 1, 2014)

That's one big sword.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes, for one BIG man...indeed.



Olgar Shiverstone said:


> That's one big sword.


----------



## garethjax (Jun 1, 2014)

I hope the fight is epic as the one described in the books.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jun 2, 2014)

Well... that was more gruesome than the book.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jun 2, 2014)

Juicy.

Sansa's becoming quite the little player.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm predicting a new D&D trend towards spear-based fighters.


----------



## Joker (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't know, bru.  Flashy spear wielding fighters in the series have a 100% mortality rate.


----------



## Herschel (Jun 2, 2014)

I figured Tyrion wouldn’t get off that easily but I’m a little tired of the writers/director making sure anyone who shows an ounce of nobility goes out like a little beyotch. <o></o>


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jun 2, 2014)

But also a 100% awesomeness rate.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jun 2, 2014)

Herschel said:


> I figured Tyrion wouldn’t get off that easily but I’m a little tired of the writers/director making sure anyone who shows an ounce of nobility goes out like a little beyotch. <o></o>



Well, to be fair, Oberyn Martell dies in similar fashion in the book. The show made the fight far quicker than the book, and Martell's death is more gruesome, but i think it was done better than the book. 

As for characters dying, it's not just the ones that show nobility.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 2, 2014)

Why I hate the books, everyone dies, you can't get behind a character in them, soon as you do, they die.  Empire creation and scale - great.  Individual characters - not so much.


----------



## Herschel (Jun 2, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Well, to be fair, Oberyn Martell dies in similar fashion in the book. The show made the fight far quicker than the book, and Martell's death is more gruesome, but i think it was done better than the book.



 I hate the _way _Rob & Oberyn were handled on the show, not that they happened. Oberyn's was gruesome, but also goofy.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jun 2, 2014)

Herschel said:


> I hate the _way _Rob & Oberyn were handled
> on the show, not that they happened.



Do you mean the way their deaths were handled, or the characters in general?


> Oberyn's was gruesome, but also goofy.



I think his death was done a bit better on the show than the book. In the book, if I remember correctly, Oberyn dies by having his face crushed in when the Mountain punches him once in the face. He dies really quick after having bested the Mountain during a fairly long fight. The show does cut the time down.


----------



## Joker (Jun 2, 2014)

Herschel said:


> I figured Tyrion wouldn’t get off that easily but I’m a little tired of the writers/director making sure anyone who shows an ounce of nobility goes out like a little beyotch. <o></o>




It's been a bit of a theme throughout the series:  Being honorable gets you killed.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jun 2, 2014)

Joker said:


> It's been a bit of a theme throughout the series:  Being honorable gets you killed.



More like being in the story gets you killed, but being honorable gets you killed faster.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jun 2, 2014)

Joker said:


> It's been a bit of a theme throughout the series:  Being honorable gets you killed.



So does being dishonorable. Joffrey's gone, yes? We've seen plenty of nasty people die.

ninja'd


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jun 2, 2014)

Ahnehnois said:


> So does being dishonorable. Joffrey's gone, yes? We've seen plenty of nasty people die.
> 
> ninja'd


----------



## Herschel (Jun 2, 2014)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Do you mean the way their deaths were handled, or the characters in general?




The deaths themselves. I liked the characters for the most part.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Jun 2, 2014)

Herschel said:


> The deaths themselves. I liked the characters for the most part.



What didn't you like about Rob's death?


----------



## Herschel (Jun 2, 2014)

How he just kind of stood there when it all broke loose. He didn't fall right away, didn't curse, didn't anything, just stood there like a schmuck for a rather awkward period of time.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jun 2, 2014)

Herschel said:


> How he just kind of stood there when it all broke loose. He didn't fall right away, didn't curse, didn't anything, just stood there like a schmuck for a rather awkward period of time.



What, you mean after watching his wife and unborn child murdered right in front of him and knowing his potential empire is crumbling on top of him? Yeah, I'd say the moment was bigger than him.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Jun 4, 2014)

The deaths are _why_ this series is so good! Too few TV shows have the guts to kill significant characters, robbing every violent scene of all tension since you know they won't kill the cash cow. 

I breathed a sigh of delight when the Viper had his skull crushed. Saving a popular character while avenging a family member's rape and murder is something that might give someone plot armor in most of TV and movie land. But not here!


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 6, 2014)

Ahnehnois said:


> What, you mean after watching his wife and unborn child murdered right in front of him and knowing his potential empire is crumbling on top of him? Yeah, I'd say the moment was bigger than him.




Not to mention that he'd been pierced by a crossbow bolt...  might have been a bit hard to act.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 8, 2014)

I found the death out-of-character.  We're supposed to believe that one of the best warriors in the world is caught off-guard like that?  I'm sure he's fought big tough guys before.  I'm surprised he didn't realize that the guy was still able to act, since he's one of the best warriors in the world.

I mean, sure, I guess it could happen, like scoring on Lundqvist from centre ice, but it's going to be a rare thing.  Why, then, does it happen at this critical moment in the story?  It seemed contrived.


----------



## Joker (Jun 8, 2014)

LostSoul said:


> I found the death out-of-character.  We're supposed to believe that one of the best warriors in the world is caught off-guard like that?  I'm sure he's fought big tough guys before.  I'm surprised he didn't realize that the guy was still able to act, since he's one of the best warriors in the world.
> 
> I mean, sure, I guess it could happen, like scoring on Lundqvist from centre ice, but it's going to be a rare thing.  Why, then, does it happen at this critical moment in the story?  It seemed contrived.




I think he was a little out of sorts at that moment because he didn't get the confession he wanted.  He's a very emotional guy.  Even more so considering what they did to his sister.


----------



## LostSoul (Jun 8, 2014)

Joker said:


> I think he was a little out of sorts at that moment because he didn't get the confession he wanted.  He's a very emotional guy.  Even more so considering what they did to his sister.




Yeah, but would a guy who has those emotional issues be able to defeat the Mountain?  I doubt he'd have the title of "Red Viper" or whatever it was if that were the case.  I can see some random dude succumbing to pressure, but one of the world's best warriors - one who explicitly _can_ kill the Mountain, though he lacks size and strength?

I mean, come on.  You are _intimately_ familiar with death - otherwise you wouldn't be the Red Viper.  You could break his legs & arms - or neck - but somehow I guess he forgot, since he was fighting the toughest dude in Westeros.  Whoops.

I get the point of the story; that Oberyn was full of hubris and self-confidence; but the fact that it hit him at that point, considering how the rest of the story has played out, seems contrived.  It would have been more surprising to have him triumph in that battle.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 8, 2014)

Pretty simple - he was extremely focused during the actual combat, as he'd been waiting over a decade and a half for his chance.  However, once The Mountain was on his back & dying (in the books, the spear went all the way through Clegane and pinned him to the ground...), Oberyn lost his concentration, seeing his hopes of getting a confession dying with Gregor Clegane, and to also see if Tywin Lannister would do anything/reveal anything.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, wouldn't yanking the spear out of a gaping wound like that have hastened The Mountain's death?


----------



## Sadras (Jun 19, 2014)

It was excellent. I loved it.
Anyone who says otherwise is wrong.
The End.


----------

